# Dissolution of solder from electronic boards



## hatemelborai (Apr 29, 2013)

I would like to remove all components of Motherboards using chemical ACIDS

I read that in India the dissolution of solder is done with HBF4/ 0.3 M Ti(IV) at 60 deg. C using oxygen sparge. this procedure does not affect on Cu or on any components
After dissolution of the solder, the components were simply removed and electronically tested. then we can recover the components and connectors easily.
Can any one send me more details about solder dissolution.
Thanks


----------



## yar (Apr 29, 2013)

You asked this same question in the middle of another discussion and were asked how you were going to deal with the waste. You did not respond and asked the same question again above. Before the more seasoned members answer you I would suggest doing some homework here first. You are not gong to be able to get your answers without showing that you have done some work like the rest of us new people are doing. I dont think that saying this is the way you were told they do things in India is going to get you much mileage here either. It is a known fact that there are very loose regulations overseas and that what is done in most other parts of the world in regards to refining is frowned upon here. I would not compare the two.
This forum is a wealth of knowledge given freely to others by people that have been refining for many years. Please take advantage of this and read as much as you can.


----------



## seajinn (May 25, 2013)

It may of been 1984 but memory's of the Bhopal disaster still holds ground in my memory and to this very day I see the EverReady Bunny my mind says shoot the damned rabbit ! ! Half a million toast and near another half left wasted and the courts still battle on with no resolution. ( 
I live part time in Cebu and to often hear sad tails ware life is lost in a attempt just putting food on the table extracting gold and I am thankful to have come across this forum, and might even try promote it once back in the Philippians as text .
I have more then enough experience with 30 years of extracting salts of botany and nearly lost a lady friend in china to cancer du her many years of tincturing work in China. A incredible amount of electronic waist from Here in the states and Europe winds up as if walls over there in back alleys of city's like Cebu or Manila. As do our refrigerators and AC units find there way to Indonesia ware they vent the freon and it has whipped out much of the Philippines top layers of forest. For what ? Some copper and crud steel ? It is frightening to think what might come to be still ? But hay, it's not our problum any more huh ???
My hat is off to these guys, It is a rare thing to find both free and more then acquitted knowledge shared here and is a eye opener for me explaining why i come to find so many mini toxic waist dumps in bake alleys of places I visited like Caracas VE Nanning CH Cairo EG and Cebu PH.
I may be a lucky one since I am on and off NASAs base and have access to the chemical dump in case I make any blunders or just take advantage of the convenience i have temporarily tell I move to Asia for good.
I would say anyone has already found gold that stumbles across theses pages ! And I mean to make good use of what is shared here in hopes I can be of benefits to the people I will be living among in the years to come and maybe save a life or tow including my own ! 
Thanks guys !
Newbe : Seajinn


----------



## Marcel (May 25, 2013)

The majority of the electronic components cannot be reused, because of quality reasons - electronic components do age over time.
You say they are beeing tested. Do your really believe it is possible to test all those different components, connectors, ICs, etc?
Third, I do sell outdated and stock clearance electronic components: There are masses of them in the market unused, brandnew, low price - why should any serious company buy & reuse old, outdated, used and chemically poisoned crap that was cooked in a wodden shed in india?
Sorry, but I read this bs for the second time. This is pure nonsense from beginning to end. You have been given all the good and right answers already, but it seems that you are seeking someone who tells you what you want to hear and maybe even empty your pockets while doing that.


----------

